# Jumped the gun - Need suggestions (Possible Shaft Recommendation)



## MisterSaucedo (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey all,

I've only been playing a few months. Wife accidentally got me into by taking me to a driving range for fun. 

I'm still very green and I've only been to a course once. Between classes and work I've only really had time to go to driving ranges and work on my swing every now and then.

I have an older set of Tommy Armour 845s irons and until this point an old dented beat up driver.


This is where my question comes in. Since the driver is the only thing I actually need since my irons are fine for me to play with at the moment I've been on and off Craiglist checking out what I can. I've violated one rule I always see, though. I haven't been fitted for anything. I just get sidetracked and thought I would get something cheap for now and worry about fitting later.

Well today I was browsing around Craigslist and actually came across a deal I couldn't pass up based on reviews and the price of the club. A younger man was selling an R11S and I ended up talking on the phone with him and he offered it to me for $200. (This isn't the problem, I checked out the serial and had a friend check out the club with me and it seems 100% legit. Also, I gathered the young mans father is loaded and buys him clubs on a whim). My problem is I ignored the fact it has a stiff shaft. I've only played with a regular flex shaft.

I got it this evening and haven't had a chance to play with it yet. I plan on making some time this weekend to check it out. Since I've never had my swing speed measured I don't know if it will screw me over in the end or if it will be negligible. If it ends up hurting me I wanted to know if you guys had any recommendations for shafts. I figure since I saved so much I could always just pick up a good shaft if necessary. Other than that I'm not too worried as I can change up a lot of the other options on the club if it doesn't agree with me.

Also, I'm new. Hi!

-MisterSaucedo


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum...

Don't immediately discount your need for a stiff shaft. If you are fairly young, you are probably strong enough to deal with it.

Tell us a little more about yourself and it will be easier to help.


----------

